# 94 max power steering



## stuckintulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

I just got a 94 max from a family member who didn't want it anymore. I've had to fix the regulator fir two of the windows, it's got 148,000 miles and a few mech problems. The motor is great, no problem there, but the power steering hose leaks, and the tranny has started to slip. Any suggestions on where to get a hose, other than for $100 bucks? and is there a rebuild kit for the trans that a fairly handy person can do themselves?
thanks


----------



## stuckintulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

I fixed the power steering, got the paret cheap off e-bay. Can someone give me some info about the tranny. It's a 94 GXE, automatic with the electronic overdrive, I think it's electric. It's lost the overdrive, does engage. I'm wondering if there's a kit for this that I can do install myself or if it's gotta be done in a shop. Is this a common thing?


----------

